# Tiki Dog food



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I went to 3 different pet stores this weekend looking for tiki canned dog food and nothing they only had tiki cat. Most didnt even know Tiki dog existed. So now I have gave up and I'm looking online to order some. I finally found one website that sells it per can but the shipping is very expensive. 

Does anyone know where I can purchase it online per can?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

the cans are very tiny. Wouldn't you want a case? I've seen it from $17 a case to $35 a case!!!! It's expensive, but i like to keep it on hand for traveling or if I run out of Dr. Harvey for some night....:blush:

I found a place about an hour from here, but rarely get up that way, so I order it on line. But a case lasts a long time because I only use it once in a while.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The problem is I dont even know if Lola will like it. I'm having a hard time with her. She will only eat Stella and Chewys right now. So I'm looking for something else to add to her diet. They have been on weruva and S&C for a couple of months but she no longer wants the weruva. I have 10 cans of it that I will have to feed only to Sasha.

I know they have 2 can sizes i think one is 6 oz and the other is 14 oz.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rudy was not a huge fan of the Tiki, but I loved the look of it and the small can size because he doesn't eat too much. I agree with Pat that it is a good size to travel with. The one time I did get Rudy to eat it was great, because it looks so much like "people food," and I tricked him by putting it in a different bowl so he thought he was getting a special treat from the fridge.  I don't know where to order it but if you find out please let me know!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> The problem is I dont even know if Lola will like it. I'm having a hard time with her. She will only eat Stella and Chewys right now. So I'm looking for something else to add to her diet. They have been on weruva and S&C for a couple of months but she no longer wants the weruva. I have 10 cans of it that I will have to feed only to Sasha.
> 
> I know they have 2 can sizes i think one is 6 oz and the other is 14 oz.


 
Want me to send you a can? Send me a PM with your address....


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> Rudy was not a huge fan of the Tiki, but I loved the look of it and the small can size because he doesn't eat too much. I agree with Pat that it is a good size to travel with. The one time I did get Rudy to eat it was great, because it looks so much like "people food," and I tricked him by putting it in a different bowl so he thought he was getting a special treat from the fridge.  I don't know where to order it but if you find out please let me know!


Many online stores carrying it the only problem is they sell cases not indivdual cans. I'm looking only to buy a few cans to test it out. 



The A Team said:


> Want me to send you a can? Send me a PM with your address....


That's really nice of you. Are you sure its not too much trouble?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had never seen Tiki before Pat brought it to Nationals for Ava. Secret loved it -- but she's not picky. Ava doesn't seem picky either. Both Ava and Secret are tiny -- Ava is 3.5 lbs and Secret is 3.8 lbs and yet, they're both little piggies that could eat until they pop!!!

Hope you find something that Lola Pink will like. I go through this with Lacie all the time. She will like something for a few months and then won't touch it.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea thats what I am scared of. Right now she loves stella and chewys dehyrated so much she wont touch anything else. I'm scared one day she will wake up and not want it either so I would like to have a back up plan. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> I had never seen Tiki before Pat brought it to Nationals for Ava. Secret loved it -- but she's not picky. Ava doesn't seem picky either. Both Ava and Secret are tiny -- Ava is 3.5 lbs and Secret is 3.8 lbs and yet, they're both little piggies that could eat until they pop!!!
> 
> Hope you find something that Lola Pink will like. I go through this with Lacie all the time. She will like something for a few months and then won't touch it.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pat (The A Team) was nice enough to send me a can of Tiki dog food. I couldnt wait to feed it to Lola. I'm happy to say she loved it she gave me no trouble to eat today which is a miracle! So now I am content. I would like to have her on tiki for breakfast and S&C for dinner. 

It is very true the cans are tiny just 3 oz. It looks very much like weruva canned food just no as soupy which I like. Definitely less messy.

I have already begun calling pet stores to see if they carry it. There has to be a store in manhattan that carries it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I order it on line. It might be your best bet....


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

If I can get it near me, there has to be a place in NYC that carries it! I was hoping to find a place online that sells it for cheaper than the boutique near us, but I have not had luck. I guess $1.69 - $1.99 a can is about average. So glad Miss Lola liked it! I'm going to try it again with Rudy too, because like I said he doesn't eat very much in one sitting so I love the small portions! Which flavor did Lola have? Succulent Chicken? If all else fails, I can buy a bunch and send them to you. Just PM if you get desperate!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I order it on line. It might be your best bet....


I found it! They day after you sent it to me. I called my local pet boutique and they told me they had just ordered some!!! 



RudyRoo said:


> If I can get it near me, there has to be a place in NYC that carries it! I was hoping to find a place online that sells it for cheaper than the boutique near us, but I have not had luck. I guess $1.69 - $1.99 a can is about average. So glad Miss Lola liked it! I'm going to try it again with Rudy too, because like I said he doesn't eat very much in one sitting so I love the small portions! Which flavor did Lola have? Succulent Chicken? If all else fails, I can buy a bunch and send them to you. Just PM if you get desperate!


My local pet boutique starting carrying it!! They have very limited amounts and flavors (I think 3). I'm guessing they have to see if it sells. I bought 12 cans but they go so quickly. They also only have the 3 oz cans which are 1.89 per can. I like that I dont have to store any of it.

Thanks so much for offering to send them to me.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I found it! They day after you sent it to me. I called my local pet boutique and they told me they had just ordered some!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great news your local boutique started carrying it. You shouldn't have a problem requesting the flavors you want and the larger cans also...if they aren't open to ordering specifics for you (as long as the quantity guidelines are met for their minimum order, etc) they aren't a very good boutique in my opinion. Lol. Wow, $1.89 for the tiny can?? You could buy Weruva or Addiction canned food in the large cans for less than that...


----------

